# Ahhh what do I do now with tags on 200 shirts?



## mattscott231 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey guys!

So here is the deal...
I got a company to make 200 shirts for me. I got them to print on the Hanes Ring-spun shirt with tear away labels. One label has Hanes on it while the second label consists with RN# and care instructions. I was told that they would not remove the tags from the shirt after printing, for my intentions where to tear just the Hanes brand tag off leaving care instrutions/RN#. I did that because I got them to screen print my brand logo on the shirt it self as well. 

I received the shirts today finding that they did remove the tear away tags!! Now I have a shirt with only my logo on it, and no care instructions/RN#. I do not want to sell these shirt finding I will get sued later on down the road. Is there anyway I can get around this with the FTC by saying it is just a hobby (not in business)? Any suggestions?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

No, there's no way around it - unfortunately your printer stuffed up.

To sell these shirts you'll need to either have a woven label made and sewn in, or add the rest of the required information with a new additional printed neck label.

You can't legally sell them without the required information - that's why the FTC calls it "required information"


----------



## mattscott231 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I did get it taking care of, for they are adding the required info onto the tag. One more question..

Do the care instructions have to be written out or can they be symbols? Sorry if you don't understand that, but they sent me a pic with the care instructions in symbols rather than written out on the tag..

Thanks!


----------



## mattscott231 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok I did some further research into it, and from what I can tell symbols are OK to use...

I have to say this is an awesome forum site!


----------

